# Be Quiet - Netzteilrechner korrekt???



## chefmarkus (21. November 2008)

Moin, Mal ne Frage: Habe mir auf der Be Quiet Netzteilseite meine Sachen eingtragen und dabei herausgekommenist das ich ein 1000 Watt NT bräuchte. Ist das realistisch?
System: Q9450 auf 3,2, Asus Rampage Formula, 2 x 2048 Corsair Dominator, GTX 280 OC, 2x Velociraptor, 2 x DVD, WaKüPumpe, Lüftersteuerung + 8 Lüfter auf low, Creative X-Fi Gamer.
Bisher hatte ich eine 9800gx2 OC mit dem be quiet dark power 650 W am laufen und wollte eigentlich jetzt nur auf die gtx 280 wechseln.
Braucht die tatsächlich so viel mehr Saft????


----------



## Uziflator (21. November 2008)

> Braucht die tatsächlich so viel mehr Saft????


Nein!

Der meinte bei mir auch würde min.700 Watt brauchen, brauche aber keine 400Watt.

Das auf der Bequiet webseite dient doch dazu das du dir ein NT mit mehr Watt zulegts alles Geldmacherei.
Dein 650 Watt NT sollte auf alle fälle reichen,wenn du auf die 280gtx wechselts dann würden auch 400 Watt reichen.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

der Q hat ca. 110w bei max. 100%
Board plus Komponenten ca. 65w
Die GTX 280 ca. optimistische 195w
____________
=370w grob geschätzt
heisst es würde ein 500w NT völlig ausreichen...bitte lieber @Stefan ein NT empfehlen...

EDIT hier ein Zitat des NT-Meister:



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben, das ist viel zu viel, was die Rechner ausgeben.
> Hier solltest was kleineres oder was richtig gutes nehmen, z.B. *Coolermaster Silentpro mit 500W*.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. November 2008)

Gut geschätzt, Sven 

schau mal in mein Sysprofile, 350W unter Last, von daher gesehen reicht dir eigentlich ein gutes 500W-NT aus dem hause BeQuiet, Corsair, Enermax, Coolermaster oder Seasonic völlig aus, Empfehlungen wurden hier schon zuhauf ausgesprochen, einfach mal die ersten 10-20 Threads unter Netzteile anschauen, wirst auf jeden Fall fündig

@chefmarkus: Behalt ruhig dein 650W-Teil, ist mehr als dicke ausreichend

@Uziflator: Nur weil bei dir ein 400W reicht, ist dass für nen Quad, GTX280 OC, WaKü etc etc. definitiv nicht ausreichend, könnt sich zwar grad so ausgehen, aber dann hat er null Reserven und betreibt das Teil ständig an Oberkante Unterlippe, also forget it mit dem 400W Netzteil!

greetz


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

ich kann gut schätzen wa...du dein Sysp ist nicht schlecht wo hast du nur all die hübschen Hersteller logos her?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich kann gut schätzen wa...du dein Sysp ist nicht schlecht wo hast du nur all die hübschen Hersteller logos her?



Die haut´s doch imho automatisch dazu, wenn du bei den Hardwarekomponenten deine Teile erfasst oder nicht ?!?

Gerippt von Google-Bilder hab ich se ned, ich will ja keine "Ed Hardy"-Copyright-Abmahnung a´la ebay rofl

Bin mir relativ sicher, dass die automatisch eingepflegt werden von sysprofile, irgendwie müssen die ja auch ein paar Öre verdienen um ihre Seite zu betreiben,,,

Noch schöner wär´s natürlich, wenn drüber stehen würde "your System is sponsored by..." 

Greetz


----------



## chefmarkus (21. November 2008)

Gut zu wissen, da sag' ich mal ganz brav danke.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

bitte, bitte mache ich gern!


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @Uziflator: Nur weil bei dir ein 400W reicht, ist dass für nen Quad, GTX280 OC, WaKü etc etc. definitiv nicht ausreichend, könnt sich zwar grad so ausgehen, aber dann hat er null Reserven und betreibt das Teil ständig an Oberkante Unterlippe, also forget it mit dem 400W Netzteil!


Also mein billiges 400W Delta Netzteil hat meinen Phenom 9500 mit HD3850 gehalten, mein hochwertiges aber etwas altertümliche CWT 2x320W Netzteil mit unglaublichen 16A@+12V hat auch meinen 5000+ mit ECS A780GM-A und HD4850 gehalten (das hat das Delta irgendwie nicht soo richtig geschafft, glaub ich).

Hier würd ein gutes 400W Netzteil also durchaus ausreichen.
Betonung liegt auf gutes, nicht irgendein...

FYI:
AnandTech: Debunking Power Supply Myths


----------



## Uziflator (21. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Gut geschätzt, Sven
> 
> schau mal in mein Sysprofile, 350W unter Last, von daher gesehen reicht dir eigentlich ein gutes 500W-NT aus dem hause BeQuiet, Corsair, Enermax, Coolermaster oder Seasonic völlig aus, Empfehlungen wurden hier schon zuhauf ausgesprochen, einfach mal die ersten 10-20 Threads unter Netzteile anschauen, wirst auf jeden Fall fündig
> 
> ...


Hab ich behauptet ich hätte ien 400 Watt NT?Glaube nicht! Habe nämlich 520 Watt


----------



## Freshman (21. November 2008)

Hi!

Ich will ja nicht Angst und Schrecken verbreiten, aber bei be quiet scheint es Probleme mit der GTX280 zu geben... zumindest im SLI Verbund. Habe zwei davon werkeln und habe vor einer Woche ein Dark Power Pro P6 850 in Betrieb nehmen wollen. 2D kein Thema, 3D dröhnen und pfeifen. Auskunft von be quiet Technik 850 Watt geht ganz sicher nicht, braucht mindestens 1200Watt und die GTX280 erzeugen Spannungsspitzen, die bei be quiet zu Problemen führen. Fand ich als Aussage wenig überzeugend und habe heute ein Dark Power Pro P7 850 Watt probiert, 2D problemlos, 3D schaltet sich der Rechner aus. Jetzt läuft wieder mein 720 Watt Infinity und es gibt keine Probleme.

Also ich würde dem Leistungsrechner trauen...

have fun


----------



## Biosman (24. November 2008)

Hab ein 600 Watt Silverstone und bin damit 100% zufrieden!

Der Be Quiet Rechner sagt bei mir das 500Watt ausreichend sind!

MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (26. November 2008)

Freshman schrieb:


> Also ich würde dem Leistungsrechner trauen



also ich würde einen Politiker trauen

das das NT Pfeift liegt daran das Bequiet einfach Mist gebaut hat...wie sonst kann man mit einem Enermax MoDU 82+ 625w ganz locker zwei GTX 280 betreiben? ohne das es Pfeift?

übrigens jede PC Komponente erzeugt Spannungsspitzen die eine Mehr die andere weniger..um einen Totalausfall zu verhindern, die bei zu hoher Spannungsspitze auftreten können, sind Kondensatoren da und ich vermute das Bequiet da einwenig Müll verbaut hat...
übrigens Spannungsspitzen sind keine Spannungen die daurerhaft auftreten sonder ehr für maximal 3 Sekunden oder weniger..danach pegelt sich die Leistung wieder ein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

Freshman schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich will ja nicht Angst und Schrecken verbreiten, aber bei be quiet scheint es Probleme mit der GTX280 zu geben... zumindest im SLI Verbund. Habe zwei davon werkeln und habe vor einer Woche ein Dark Power Pro P6 850 in Betrieb nehmen wollen. 2D kein Thema, 3D dröhnen und pfeifen. Auskunft von be quiet Technik 850 Watt geht ganz sicher nicht, braucht mindestens 1200Watt und die GTX280 erzeugen Spannungsspitzen, die bei be quiet zu Problemen führen. Fand ich als Aussage wenig überzeugend und habe heute ein Dark Power Pro P7 850 Watt probiert, 2D problemlos, 3D schaltet sich der Rechner aus. Jetzt läuft wieder mein 720 Watt Infinity und es gibt keine Probleme.


Also was denn nun?! Erst gibts Probleme mit 850W und dann gehts mit 720W?!

Du hast dir doch selbst bewiesen, das die Aussage von BQT Quatsch war...


Freshman schrieb:


> Also ich würde dem Leistungsrechner trauen...


Und das wäre, weil?!

Weil irgendwas in den Raum zu stellen, ohne es zu begründen ist ja nun nicht so wirklich sinnvoll...

Zumal eine 8800GTX auch nicht sooo viel Saft zieht...


----------



## Freshman (26. November 2008)

Hi!

Nun ja, mein *Enermax 720 Watt* Netzteil läuft, die beiden Be Quiet sind schon auf dem Postweg.

Warum ich dem Rechner trauen darf? Bei meiner Konfiguration gibt der Leistungsrechner ein Dark Power Pro mit 1200 Watt als empfohlene Konfiguration an -> selbiges hat der Techniker am Telefon auch empfohlen und auf die Probleme mit der GTX280 hingewiesen, die Be Quiet ganz offensichtlich hat. Zumindest Be Quiet selber weiß, was sie ihren Netzteilen zutrauen dürfen. Rechnerisch sollte ein Netzteil mit 650 Watt auch ausreichend sein... Mein Infinity 720 Watt läuft auf jeden Fall tadellos... es war nur eine Grundreinigung erforderlich.

have fun


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

Kanns sein, das du etwas zu leichtgläubig gegenüber den Angaben des NT Herstellers bist?!

Was glaubst du brauch ich für folgendes für ein NT:
Athlon 64 x2/5000+
ECS A780GM-A
2,5GiB RAM
HD4850
2 MAN3367
1 ICP Vortex RS6513
Meinst, ich komm hier mit einem 320W CWT aus, das geradmal 16A auf der +12V Leitung bereit stellt?!

Und ganz nebenbei solltest mal den ARtikel dir anschauen:
AnandTech: Debunking Power Supply Myths
Wenn selbst ein Rechner mit mehregen 8800 ULTRAs kaum 600W schafft...

Kurzum: diese ganzen NT Rechner sind völliger Unsinn und geben deutlich zu hohe Werte an, wie du selbst auch festgestellt hast...
Zumal die Marge bei größeren Netzteilen ja auch größer wird...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

Freshman schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nun ja, mein *Enermax 720 Watt* Netzteil läuft, die beiden Be Quiet sind schon auf dem Postweg.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, ich kenne Dark Power Pro Netzteile mit 550 Watt, die sehr gut mit einer GTX280 klar kommen und deren Lüfter auch bei der härtesten Grafikanwendung nicht lauter werden, also noch Reserven haben.


----------



## Freshman (26. November 2008)

Es ging mir darum, Euch meine (ersten und letzten) Erfahrungen mit Be Quiet Netzteilen mitzuteilen. Wenn man es bißchen googelt, werden die auch bestätigt, wenn ihr ein SLI Gespann GTX280 zu Grunde legt. Natürlich traue ich den Angaben des Herstellers nicht, denn dann hätte ich gleich das 1200 Watt Netzteil nehmen müssen. Mein Infinity hat leider unter Vollast angefangen zu brummen, was bei einem fast lautlosen System störend ist. Ich war auf der Suche nach einem sehr leisen Netzteil mit vier PCI-E Leitungen. Da ich über Be Quiet bis dato nur gute Sachen gehört habe, wollte ich sie testen, da mir kein Enermax Netzteil mit den 4 PCI-E Leitungen unter kam. Aber die 850 Watt Netzteile von Be Quiet haben bewiesen, dass sie nicht die Qualität bieten, welche ich erwarte und bei diesem Preis auch erwarten kann. Ich kann und will mich nur auf Be Quiet berufen und die haben ganz offensichtlich ein Qualitätsproblem in Verbindung mit den zwei GTX280 -> diese Aussage wurde durch einen Be Quiet Techniker bestätitigt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Bei den Netzteilen mit weniger als 650 Watt Leistung ist es mir nicht möglich gewesen eines zu finden, das 2x8 PinStecker und 2x6 PinStecker zur Verfügung stellt. Über Adapter, wie ich es jetzt habe, wollte ich es nicht umsetzen.

Ich hoffe, das ich jetzt nicht wieder etwas undeutlich formuliert habe.

cu


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

Freshman schrieb:


> Bei den Netzteilen mit weniger als 650 Watt Leistung ist es mir nicht möglich gewesen eines zu finden, das 2x8 PinStecker und 2x6 PinStecker zur Verfügung stellt. Über Adapter, wie ich es jetzt habe, wollte ich es nicht umsetzen.


Naja, das Antec Signature müsst das haben.

Ansonsten gibts hier noch die ENermaxen, bei Coolermasters Silent Pro bin ich nicht sicher


----------



## Freshman (26. November 2008)

Ja, stimmt. Die Enermax 82+ pro sind top, haben aber kein modulares Kabelmanagement. Die Coolermaster fangen dann wieder erst mit 700 Watt an oder zu wenig PCI-E Leitungen oder kein modulares Kabelmanagement. Und ich muss es gestehen, die Händler, denen ich mein vertrauen schenke, führen kein Antec... ich bin ein schwieriger Fall...


----------



## chefmarkus (2. Dezember 2008)

Nun, nochmals abschliessend meine Erfahrung: Nachdem mein Be Quiet DarkPower Pro7 650w sich nach einem Jahr verabschiedet hatte und ich nicht so lange auf den Garantieaustausch warten wollte habe ich mir zwischenzeitlich das 750 W Dark Power geholt - Mit dem hintergedanken vielleicht ja mal irgendwann nachzurüsten. - Hat genau 3 Tage gehalten, dann war's -knackknarzknirsch- hinüber. Im Laden war dann nur noch ein Coba Nitrox 750 Watt für einiges weniger an Euronen im Regal. Und das läüft jetzt bei mir mit neuer HW sehr zufriedenstellend - auch leise.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Dezember 2008)

das heisst ergo für mich:
wenn du die HW ausgetauschst hast, dass dort ein defekt drauf war..und dir deine zwei guten BQ NT's zerlegt hat..nicht umgekehrt..


----------



## chefmarkus (4. Dezember 2008)

Nö, denn ich hatte mir meine Komponenten beim meinem Favoritshop neu geholt (MB+Graka) und da lief auch nichts...


----------



## chefmarkus (4. Dezember 2008)

Allerdings kann ich es nicht 100% ausschliessen, das Ganze hatte auch mit diesem Thema zutun: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...er-wasserkuehler-fuer-striker-ii-formula.html
WAr sonst ja auch glücklich und zufriedenmit BQ, aber das Coba ist jetzt drin und  das BQ ist noch originalverpackt und wird wohl Richtung Marktplatz wandern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2008)

N gutes Netzteil sollte auch noch so blöde Hardware nicht einfach zerlegen.


----------



## f3rr1s (4. Dezember 2008)

Mein Be Quiet 650w ist Verbuged oder weis der Teufel was.
Mit 2 PCIE Steckern will meine GTX280 nicht laufen nur mit 8pin PCIE und 6pin über Adapter an 12V leitung dann gehts 1A. Deshalb habe mir nu nen Corsair gekauft. ^^


----------



## Totti (6. Dezember 2008)

260+ 8800GTS320 mit 500 w von bequit nt ist das ok ?


----------

